# Peugeot Boxer fiat Ducato etc CAB underseat storage



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cab underseat storage drawers/bins? Where can I get some :roll:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I use 2 Ikea metal wire drawers that they sell for Bathroom storage just slide under the seats.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Cab underseat storage drawers/bins? Where can I get some :roll:


This is my solution update. If you like it please "Thank" me 
These boxes are on the shelf in Tesco stores (labelled as boot storage i.e. footwear) and I found they are about as Max as we can get for this space. I've modded them with a piece of wood attached with rivets and washers. This wood acts as a means to prevent the boxes sliding forwards under braking. Where I have fixed them corresponds with the wire crossrail under the seat. Anything else can be used but this is what I had in house without having to spend more.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There are two threaded (tapped) holes in the front of the seat frame, at high level.
I have cut and made plywood fronts to these, drilled to fit the threaded holes and super-glued wahers onto the plywood so the bolt does not impinge on the plywood.

This gives the maximum storage space, and the bolts are just done up finger tight (although I do carry a small adjustable, just in case).

It is surprising how much stuff can be carried inside these seat frames.


----------

